# Optimus Prime and Bumblebee! :D



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

Also known as, Moo and B the 2nd. xD
















AND FINALLY
THE THUNDADOOM.










:lol:


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Optimus Prime and Bumblee! *

Nerd.

Regardless, I still love the names. You'll need to get a Soundwave or a Megatron in there. Or maybe the dinobots? I love Grimlock.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

someone is a transformer fan! that someone just so happens to be my father  cute rats! you shoukd put something over the platforms, the wire is gonna eventually hurt their feet.


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

Haha, Transformers own.
Sorry about the blurriness of the pictures,
I took them with my boyfriends camera phone. @[email protected]


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

wht cage is tht i reallly wana no!


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

It's a penthouse that my boyfriend bought me from petsmart.
It's color is called cherry candy.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Okay, I seriously love their names. And Bee is just too cute! 

rat_ratscal - powdercoated wire doesn't hurt rat feet.


----------

